# Sub looking for work in central NJ



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a 3500 truck with plow and a skid steer with a snow box. I am looking for work in the NJ area. Prefer central Jersey.

Thanks


----------



## mmitchell (Jun 19, 2008)

Give me a call on my cell 215-530-8615. I have a few sites in nj


----------



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

mmitchell;1309294 said:


> Give me a call on my cell 215-530-8615. I have a few sites in nj


I tried to call a few times no response. If you are still looking for a sub call me at 973-703-2719
Thanks


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*We would love to have you work with us*

Please give Justin a call 1-774-244-1062. We are putting together a equipment list for the winter. We look foward to hearing from you as soon a possible we would like to wrap this up by the end of the day today


----------

